# Power usage and wine coolers



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

After picking up some Spanish Cedar tomorrow and FINALLY getting my 12 bottle wine fridge set up, I'll be plugging the thing in and stashing away some cigars.

My question - about how much do you think my electricity bill will increase?

I know nobody can give a specific amount, but I'm talking more generally... will it be negligible? Or noticable?

I'll have it set for 67 degrees, and I'm in San Diego where the HOTTEST our house ever gets is 80. In the winter, it'll be cooler, so there shouldn't be much of a need for the cooler (thermoelectric) to run to maintain 67. 

Or is my understanding of a wine fridge totally off, and do they run constantly?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Will vary for each individual depending on location and wineador model (compressor/thermo).

Mine is only plugged in for late June - Mid September... It is negligible for me. But we also have some of the cheapest electricity in the country.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Compressor type will raise your bill slightly.
A thermoelectric type will raise your bill minutely.

A thermoelectric is nothing much but a few fans and a heat sink etc.. 
A compressor kicking on is the most power used.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Compressor type will raise your bill slightly.
> A thermoelectric type will raise your bill minutely.
> 
> A thermoelectric is nothing much but a few fans and a heat sink etc..
> A compressor kicking on is the most power used.


Figured as much... thanks! Good thing I already told the wife that she won't even notice the difference in the bill, haha.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

For you it will be probably be about $20 a year in electricity cost.


----------



## jjjoseph (Sep 10, 2011)

This was something I was concerned about at first. After doing some research, I realized that my computer which runs most of the day that I'm home takes up way more power than one of these and it hardly affects anything.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

jjjoseph said:


> This was something I was concerned about at first. After doing some research, I realized that my computer which runs most of the day that I'm home takes up way more power than one of these and it hardly affects anything.


Yep that's basically what it is... a tiny little little fan and heat-sink just like a PC.

Like John said At Best wont cost more than a buck or two a month extra.


----------

